# Microgeophagus Ramirezi



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Just thought i'd share some pictures of my bolivian rams. They have been together for about 2-3 weeks, and showing some signs of breeding but haven't had their first spawn yet. The female is not yet fully matured when I got her, so it should take some time before any breeding begins.

I've got a number ammount of pictures and don't want to upload them all so if you would like to see the pictures here is a link to my photo album.

http://www.thatsmytank.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=5


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Your link says that the album doesn't exist.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah I had remove the images a while ago, sorry!


----------

